# Cool Truck Wraps!!!



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

Here are some pics of what seems to be a recent "Trend" in Ottawa. Vinyl wraps on trucks! I think its cool advertisement, but what do you think about the cost of it?

For an F-350 extended cab dually $ 850 for the artwork, then $ 3,200 to $ 3,400 per truck!!!

What do you guys think about this? Is it worth it? Opinions please!:waving:


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

more..........


----------



## mulcahy mowing (Jan 16, 2006)

one thing is for sure it looks sharp! Im sure it would pay for itself rather fast though.


----------



## syzer (Aug 26, 2000)

mulcahy mowing;583585 said:


> one thing is for sure it looks sharp! Im sure it would pay for itself rather fast though.


Im about to have this done to my little estimate car which is a Smart Passio =). Cant wait to get it moving!


----------



## BlackIrish (Dec 22, 2007)

I think it looks awesome , way cheaper than big yellow page ad.
How do you keep it looking good? It has a life of 3-4 yrs.


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

BlackIrish;583607 said:


> I think it looks awesome , way cheaper than big yellow page ad.
> How do you keep it looking good? It has a life of 3-4 yrs.


There must be a wax or something to keep it from fading?


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

That Looks Amazing!!


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

I'll be the odd one. I don't like it.

I think it looks to "busy", sure it gets attention but do you get what it says as it goes past you? I think your normal window or door lettering is much more effective and much cheaper.


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

Im with ya Mark.

Wraps CAN look good but I like cars/trucks too much to make them look like a circus.


----------



## 350-CHEVY (Nov 27, 2007)

i agree

way to busy to notice what the name and number of the company even was


----------



## LawnProLandscapes (Nov 15, 2007)

Mark13;583659 said:


> I'll be the odd one. I don't like it.
> 
> I think it looks to "busy", sure it gets attention but do you get what it says as it goes past you? I think your normal window or door lettering is much more effective and much cheaper.


i agree with you too, theres way too much going on there, it was hard for me to see what the name was and such and that was just sitting there looking at a pic not even driving by... also seems to be a waste of money, id rather get lettering done on a truck with a logo and have it be simple and look 'cleaner' and easier for customers to recognize and read. . . the only thing i like vinyl wraps on is snowmobiles, theres a company that does a lot of the sno x'ers sleds and they look hot( blair morgans honeycomb wrap, mike islands bud light wrap)


----------



## ch973934 (Dec 9, 2007)

I think they look pretty busy too. But I do have to say Muir's Landscaping's look sweet. I would have to say those are the only ones I do like a lot.

CH


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

I like them best on trailers........I've seen some really good wraps on trucks. But IMO, those are WAY to busy.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Since I can't edit my first post, the prebbel f150 doesn't look half bad, the landscaping ones are the ones I don't like.


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

i for one like it!

it's not necessarily "reading" the advertisement that a customer need's to do, most of the time it is name reorganization or in this case logo familiarity.

PJ


----------



## bigearl (Jun 11, 2007)

THe louder the better! when you do it you need for evryone to notice it


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

bigearl;584640 said:


> THe louder the better! when you do it you need for evryone to notice it


It would be cheaper to hire some hot blonde to ride around topless in your truck. Now that will get you some attention.


----------



## bigearl (Jun 11, 2007)

this is not a wrap but it has been effective
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?p=394855#post394855


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

bigearl;584646 said:


> this is not a wrap but it has been effective
> http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?p=394855#post394855


I really like your lettering Earl.


----------



## jayman3 (Jan 18, 2006)

tymusicI am with everybody on this one I like it simple and to the point,they are very busy.But everybody has there own opinion.


----------



## BlackIrish (Dec 22, 2007)

JD Dave;584641 said:


> It would be cheaper to hire some hot blonde to ride around topless in your truck. Now that will get you some attention.


So what would that cost? besides the divorce and half yr stuff


----------



## 26543 (Jan 28, 2008)

Hey fellas just thought Id add our rig


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

jay that looks really sharp .. maybe for my next truck


----------



## 26543 (Jan 28, 2008)

Thanks Kyle! Looks like I spent a year of truck payments on our equipment, I do have to say I am a firm beliver in it I get way more reaction for our truck as apposed to anything else.


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

BEAUTIFUL!!! I love it! Very sharp


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

i believe that. thats my big thing is that my truck is the first thing people will see so its all about spending money on the truck first impressions are everything


----------



## 26543 (Jan 28, 2008)

EGLC;606520 said:


> BEAUTIFUL!!! I love it! Very sharp


Thanks!!!!!!


----------



## 26543 (Jan 28, 2008)

ColliganLands;606521 said:


> i believe that. thats my big thing is that my truck is the first thing people will see so its all about spending money on the truck first impressions are everything


I Couldnt agree more


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

yup one thing ive learned. its all about puttin on the show lol?im a pro builder and as i was makin my way to the top, i couldnt help but notice all the area landscapers had the nicest trucks and trailers, and i always said screw being a craftsman. you can make more money mowing lol, well 25 yrs later, im a craftsman haha im allergic to pollen>?LOL


----------



## MarksLand (Oct 18, 2006)

*Wraps*

I did partial wraps on both my dump trucks and the tail gate on my '08' pickup. The vinyl actually covers the door and part of the fender, they then blended the factory red paint into the decal and then clearcoated the whole area, to protect it - get loads of looks and inquiries on it. I am trying to load pics without any luck. You can see one of the trucks on my web site www.markslandscape.com


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

Can you build that EXACT cottage house like the one on your truck for me!!! I live in Greely! lol tymusic


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

What do those do to your paint?


----------



## 26543 (Jan 28, 2008)

creativedesigns;607297 said:


> Can you build that EXACT cottage house like the one on your truck for me!!! I live in Greely! lol tymusic


Creative, Thats a Pasadina MKIII We could do that gimme a call for details.


----------



## 26543 (Jan 28, 2008)

merrimacmill;607339 said:


> What do those do to your paint?


Im not too sure Im told its fine, use some sort of solvent to remove any residue.


----------



## jimaug87 (Feb 15, 2007)

The wraps look cool, but if someone sees the truck and is in need of service, easy recognition of name and contact info should be the priority. I like the way BigEarl did his. You have a stump that needs to be taken care of, call that big blue number sticking off the side of the red truck. Bold and simple.


----------



## Doom & Gloom (Mar 2, 2008)

*******;606482 said:


> Hey fellas just thought Id add our rig


It really looks cool, but I would be worried that some stupid person would think that was their driveway and try to pull into your cab. Thats how real it looks. I'm sure there is someone that dumb on the road? LOL


----------



## W8N4snow (Mar 2, 2007)

Doom & Gloom;674276 said:


> It really looks cool, but I would be worried that some stupid person would think that was their driveway and try to pull into your cab. Thats how real it looks. I'm sure there is someone that dumb on the road? LOL


I was kinda worried about that myself after wrapping my own tailgate with the camo sheet. 
It's actually pretty easy to work with, you just need patience and to think out your next move in advance.


















I'm for the clean door sign although the full wraps might attract the "right" clientel.


----------



## scooterdayton (Oct 28, 2008)

wow those look great, i guess thats a nice 4000 taxwrite off if needed.
id personally rather spend that on some equipment though


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

Damn those wraps look like bloody hell...

but Big Earl....Your lettering is sweet.

I like wraps...not those though...those are bad as in crappy.


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

Looks good, but I think I'd rather have just plain ole lettering.


----------



## albhb3 (Dec 18, 2007)

look its instablack lol


----------



## Lencodude (Dec 30, 2008)

They look good and is an eye catcher for advertising. As long as the truck don't look overcrowded!


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper (Aug 17, 2008)

Looks gaudy if you ask me. Not very classy. JMO 
But hey, to each his own!


----------



## sjosephlawncare (Jan 17, 2008)

Mid-Ohio Scaper;702608 said:


> Looks gaudy if you ask me. Not very classy. JMO
> But hey, to each his own!


Now now, be nice


----------



## riverwalkland (Dec 26, 2007)

i would think people might drive into those trucks because they look like scenery


----------



## M.S.P.M. (Nov 2, 2009)

creativedesigns;583625 said:


> There must be a wax or something to keep it from fading?


Now you could always clear coat over the wrap but when you go to take it off its goin to be a pain. If you do that in theory it should last forever but not sure if i would be willing to try it.


----------



## M.S.P.M. (Nov 2, 2009)

merrimacmill;607339 said:


> What do those do to your paint?


They do not harm your paint at all they actually stop it from fading and help protect from rust. When you take them off you use heat and it makes the adheasive loose it grip and it peals right off.


----------



## Xforce 1 (Dec 29, 2008)

Here's mine


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

how'd the wrapping hold up on the blade over the winter?


----------



## Xforce 1 (Dec 29, 2008)

That is when I had it wrapped in all white and put designs on it to make them stand out better. It started coming off and I decided to put it back to original. Here's what it looks like now.


----------



## Xforce 1 (Dec 29, 2008)

Triple L;880423 said:


> how'd the wrapping hold up on the blade over the winter?


Held up great, I'm taking them off now because I bought my uncle's half out and it's not called Scriv's anymore.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

so how long did it last?


----------



## Xforce 1 (Dec 29, 2008)

Triple L;880439 said:


> so how long did it last?


3 years is how long they were on. We had them on 8 plows and they held up good. Do a search under "Missouri plow dogs" and you'll see all but a few of them.


----------



## quigleysiding (Oct 3, 2009)

How about us guys that actually use our trucks for work.Do you have to worry about scratches and stuff. Like tree branches and shopping carts or when you put things in your bed.It looks cool but will it hold up if you use your truck.


----------



## Outd00r Maint.. (Nov 17, 2009)

i ask a guy over here in gatineau for a quote on wrapping the truck..he said about 1,800 $ .....
so either hes cheap or you got totally rip off


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Outd00r Maint..;881813 said:


> i ask a guy over here in gatineau for a quote on wrapping the truck..he said about 1,800 $ .....
> so either hes cheap or you got totally rip off


He must have been cheap... down here its about $3,000 for a full wrap, $1,800 for a half wrap


----------

